# good saw?



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

is this a good saw? 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200600933_200600933


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you'd be better off going this way.....  >>>>> Good saw <<<<<


The one you linked may be cheap, but it's cheap for a reason.





Scott (check C-list for a bargain) B


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

true but i wont be using it daily. its just for cutting logs and roughting out bowl blanks. they have this one http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200596641_200596641
is it any better. Also that saw is quite a bit more money for a saw thats main purpose is to be used occasionally.


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

on second thought im most likely going to go with the 251. yeah its a little more but its a sthil so im fine with that. if i have to i can even put a 20 inch blade on it.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

Only difference between the 250 and 251 is the emissions. The older model is actually better.


Scott (Husq makes a fine saw too) B


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

the 251 is 1.3 cc more than the 250. i need all the cc i can get lol.:csnut:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2013)

Best tip I can give you is to keep the air filter and the area under the air filter cover clean. Blow it out after every use with low pressure compressed air. A little pm with any saw goes a long way. The stihls are especially known to need frequent air filter maintenance. If you remove the air filter be careful and pay attention to make sure it seals well when you reinstall it. Use good quality 2 cycle oil! Not the cheap crap you buy at the gas station or outboard oil, use good oil made for power equipment. Got a stihl saw, use stihl oil, then you cant go wrong. The problem with most 2 cycle oils is they are tcw2 rated, means 2 cycle water cooled, power equipment is not water cooled! Just a couple pointers to give your saw long life. For the low cost saw the stihl is probably the better choice of the ones you discussed here.


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

awesome thanks. ms 251 it is.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, the 251 has 1.2cc more, but the horsepower is lower. The engine has to be bigger to produce more horses due to the restrictions in the carb to make emission laws.

What are you planning to do with this saw? Bucking/felling wood for the stove or are you thinking milling?

I've cut firewood with a top-handle(it's what I had available at the time I was cutting). But the smallest saw I have ever milled with was 65cc, and it was stuggling at the end of the day(even with frequent breaks to cool the saw and me)....that was with a 24" bar and wicked sharp ripping chain!

I cut firewood and such with my MS250-18", and my Stihl064-36"....but I mill with my Jonesred 2094-32" and 48"






Scott (but you can never have too many saws) B


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2013)

mostly just cut out bowl blanks from logs


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2013)

jay said:


> mostly just cut out bowl blanks from logs


And that stihl saw will serve you well..............


----------



## jay (Oct 13, 2013)

change of plans. im going this route http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/jonseredreg%3B-cs-2255-chainsaw-carb-compliant


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2013)

What price did you get for the stihl and the jonsered ?


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have two older Jonsereds running for me!

First one is the 2094 Turbo, it's a great saw with lots of grunt....after all, it is 94cc.
Second is the 2184, it doesn't get used as much as my Stihl MS250....but if I need an 85cc saw with a lot of rpms. This is the one!!


You won't be disappointed with this saw choice. I have a few more saws to get, one is a top handle. It will have the Jonsered name on it. And the other saw will be for nothing but competing.....probably a Suzuki 250cc dirt bike engine. This second saw will be awhile before becoming a reality, but it'll be so much fun.





Scott (video your first cut) B


----------



## jay (Oct 13, 2013)

sthil is 339.99 and the jonsered is 349.99 but the jonsered has .5 more horsepower 20 inch blade and 55ccs


----------

